# Tissot Seastar Pr 516



## Euurie (Mar 1, 2013)

Was there ever a model of Tissot Seastar PR 516 released without a Date Window?

I'm not too well informed when it comes to oldies (or oldish'ies)

- Edit -

I believe some of the older ones did, i just found this:

http://www.sometimeago.com/collector-tip-tissot-pr516-series/

Which mentions the "addition" of a date and day window


----------

